# Decided to purchase a Glock, opinions welsome



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

I have found a used model 22, 40 cal, with night sights, in really good condition, was traded in by a Police Department. The gunshop wants $474 which includes sales tax. Is this a good buy?

Another model, a new model 23 Gen 4, 40 cal, also looks and feels good. They want $549, plus 9% sales tax.

I would like to see some of your opinions, please.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hentom said:


> I have found a used model 22, 40 cal, with night sights, in really good condition, was traded in by a Police Department. The gunshop wants $474 which includes sales tax. Is this a good buy?
> 
> Another model, a new model 23 Gen 4, 40 cal, also looks and feels good. They want $549, plus 9% sales tax.
> 
> I would like to see some of your opinions, please.


These deals come and go but for right now probably not too bad if in very good condition w/ 3 mags. Night sights still good? If trijicon you can get them recharged and painted for about 54.00 plus 1 way shipping.

It will run you $600.00 otd for the new gen 4 and you'd probably want night sights + 100.00 to 125.00 or so.

I always like new, but if the trade in, after inspection looks real good I'd probably go with the G-22, but it's a big gun. If you want to conceal it definitely the G23. On second thought I'd probably opt for the G-23 regardless due to size.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank for the opinions and advice.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hentom said:


> Thank for the opinions and advice.


 welcome, check this out> Glock 23 Gen 4 - YouTube


----------



## billheck60 (Oct 5, 2013)

I have an older model 22 .357 sig, love it.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

My G19 is a amazing shooter...small enough to carry & big enough to shoot accurate ..


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would shop around as I get a new G23 for $425 + the cost of night sights. Prior Military and LEO deals.
I have 8 different glocks and the only ones that leave the house are the G23 and G19.
The big G22 and 21SF are my home defense weapons because they are too large to conceal.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

UPDATE: Today I tried out the Glock 22 which I purchased here in Huntsville last week. I was amazed at how easy it was to get a tight shot group!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

After having good luck firing the G22 at the range in Huntsville, I experienced about two days of sore shoulders from the recoil. (65 yrs old) So, I like the G22 and will hang on to it for that extra knock down when needed, I knew when I shoot for fun and do very much of it, I may need something with less recoil, so I purchased the G26, 9mm subcompact. Now that I am back in Tuscaloosa I needed a range to try out the new G26 Gen 3. We have a National Forest nearby, but with the federal shutdown, the word is, the range is closed. A man can't let that stop him. Today, in the Forest, I found a nice little hollow with steep sides, about 50 feet wide, perfect for a pistol range. A tree to staple the target board to. Did pretty well, considering the sights are closer, we all know shorter pistols don't have the accuracy of the full size. I like the reduced recoil though and the concealed carry aspects of the G26. I must be becoming a Glock fan! BTW the G26 Gen 3 was selling for $499 in Huntsville.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hentom said:


> After having good luck firing the G22 at the range in Huntsville, I experienced about two days of sore shoulders from the recoil. (65 yrs old) So, I like the G22 and will hang on to it for that extra knock down when needed, I knew when I shoot for fun and do very much of it, I may need something with less recoil, so I purchased the G26, 9mm subcompact. Now that I am back in Tuscaloosa I needed a range to try out the new G26 Gen 3. We have a National Forest nearby, but with the federal shutdown, the word is, the range is closed. A man can't let that stop him. Today, in the Forest, I found a nice little hollow with steep sides, about 50 feet wide, perfect for a pistol range. A tree to staple the target board to. Did pretty well, considering the sights are closer, we all know shorter pistols don't have the accuracy of the full size. I like the reduced recoil though and the concealed carry aspects of the G26. I must be becoming a Glock fan! BTW the G26 Gen 3 was selling for $499 in Huntsville.


Hmm. I have four Glocks in .40S&W and none of them cause me any recoil concerns. My primary carry gun is a gen3 Glock 23. You may be hold the gun wrong or perhaps your stance is wrong. You shouldn't be having any problems with recoil in a G22. I'd check on that.

*"...will hang on to it for that extra knock down when needed."*
No such thing. Try not to get in the mold of using that term. That G22 is not going to knock someone off of their feet in and of itself. Now if you manage to hit the central nervous system or a femur bone or something similar, your assailant will collapse. But I wouldn't think "knock down power" when talking SD handgun loads. And don't let some gun store "expert" try to convince of this either.

Happy you found something that you like and are going to work at perfecting your skills. The G22 is an excellent platform for this and will double as a paper puncher as well. Good luck to you with you new "toys". I also have one of each of these Glocks (G22 and G26). Great shooters and excellent SD guns.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement. I will try to modify my stance. Perhaps I need a little bend to my elbows to absorb the recoil. The G22 just fits my hand better than the G26, but for concealment, the smaller frame is easier to hide.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hentom said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I will try to modify my stance. Perhaps I need a little bend to my elbows to absorb the recoil. The G22 just fits my hand better than the G26, but for concealment, the smaller frame is easier to hide.


I'll be 68 in January and even my .44 Magnum doesn't cause me any concern. Granted, I am in good physical condition but I have had four surgeries in the past year, three major and one minor (actually in under a year). The stance that works best for me is the isosceles stance; arms straight out a locked, shoulders squared to target, slight forward cant of body towards target, left foot extended a little (I'm right handed). The other popular stance is the Weaver stance, and it's variations.

The problem with bending your elbows is you loose steadiness and your sights move closer to your eyes. Yes there are times when such a stance may be warranted but in large part, all of my training is with the isosceles stance, except for off hand and strong hand/weak hand drills.

May I suggest some dumbbell training (hold 5 pound weights at arms length for 10 seconds per rep, 5 reps per set). Couple this with grip strengthening exercises. The arm exercises will strengthen your forearms and shoulders and help to give you a steady hold, plus reduce shock from recoil.

Good luck and stay with it. It will come around. I have been at this for going on 46 years so I do have a history with handgun shooting.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the body building advice. I am a gym member and regularly workout, but will add this arm exercise. The only arm workout I have been doing are the triceps and biceps. I know to be proficient with both the 40 cal, and the 9 mm, time has to be spent at the range with both.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hentom said:


> Thanks for the body building advice. I am a gym member and regularly workout, but will add this arm exercise. The only arm workout I have been doing are the triceps and biceps. I know to be proficient with both the 40 cal, and the 9 mm, time has to be spent at the range with both.


Yes it does and I'm sure you'll do fine once you get into it. I go every two weeks with a neighbor friend, though this past year some medical issues have gotten in the way (lumbar spinal stenosis resulting in open back surgery in June and prostate cancer resulting in surgical removal last month). We're going this coming Monday. We don't use conventional targets and we do different drills. Targets that flip, differing distances, draw and fire exercises with both tactical and full reloads, strong hand/weak hand drills, etc. It has been very good for me and him and makes the range trip all the more interesting.


----------



## hentom (Oct 1, 2013)

SouthernBoy said:


> some medical issues have gotten in the way (lumbar spinal stenosis resulting in open back surgery in June and prostate cancer resulting in surgical removal last month).


I know what being laid up is like and the set-backs involved. Something as simple as plantar fasciitis (arch and heel pain) slowed me down for a year. The recent motorcycle gang (victimizing the young family) incident in NY concerned me enough to make sure if harm is about to come my way, I will not be helpless. Period!


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

purchased my first glock 4 months ago{g19 gen4}. was not crazy about the looks of it, but after holding it and knowing of the glock reliability, i had to have it. learned a valuable lesson, who cares how the gun looks, its about how it performs. have nothing to say but good things about my glock. am even starting to like how it looks!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

hentom said:


> .... The G22 just fits my hand better than the G26, but for concealment, the smaller frame is easier to hide.


You might want to try G19 or G17 mags in the G26 with X-Grips grip adapters for comfort. I do this at times with my M&P9c (well, not using Glock mags, since I am sure someone would ask, but Full size M&P mags)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

niadhf said:


> You might want to try G19 or G17 mags in the G26 with X-Grips grip adapters for comfort. I do this at times with my M&P9c (well, not using Glock mags, since I am sure someone would ask, but Full size M&P mags)


I have a collection of magazines for various handguns and rifles. I do have a 33-round mag for my 9mm Glocks but I bought it mostly for my Kel-Tec Sub 2000.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

donk123 said:


> purchased my first glock 4 months ago{g19 gen4}. was not crazy about the looks of it, but after holding it and knowing of the glock reliability, i had to have it. learned a valuable lesson, who cares how the gun looks, its about how it performs. have nothing to say but good things about my glock. am even starting to like how it looks!


Yep. Reliability is the first criteria on the list of musts for a SD handgun; the other two being practical accuracy and power in that order. If it doesn't go bang when it is suppose to, everything else is moot.

This morning I will be taking my M&P 9 Pro Series to the range with my neighbor friend. This is the gun I take most often but I also take some of my others as well. I do run my primary carry gen3 G23 as well just to make sure I am still proficient with it.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

you know what there,southern boy, we seem to agree on a lot.some people don't like the glock trigger. or that there are no external safeties. i have no problems with either and love my g19 gen4. it is definately my carry piece. as i said in anothe post, prices are slowing coming down. PATIENCE. get what feels best to you, no matter what others say as long as it is reliable.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

donk123 said:


> you know what there,southern boy, we seem to agree on a lot.some people don't like the glock trigger. or that there are no external safeties. i have no problems with either and love my g19 gen4. it is definately my carry piece. as i said in anothe post, prices are slowing coming down. PATIENCE. get what feels best to you, no matter what others say as long as it is reliable.


Yes sir, we do agree with this... the quality and reliability issues. Glock triggers can be worked and I have worked all of my Glock triggers, save one. My primary carry gun is one of my gen3 G23's. I have installed the smooth faced trigger, contoured the trigger safety to match the trigger face, a 3.5 Glock connector, a six pound trigger spring, polished all of the internal contacting metal parts, and put Trijicon night sights (GL01) on the gun. This gun has a very good trigger, coming it at just under five pounds, with a nice break and a very distinct reset. It is accurate and reliable to a fault.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

haven't done a thing to mine. stock right out of the box. just getting trijicon night sights on it. really do like the standard sights. since this is my carry and under the bed piece,i figured i might as well spend the money on good night sights.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

hentom, I had the same discomfort with my Model 23. I traded it for a Gen4 Model 17. I'm not a fan of 40 S&W. Too much muzzle blast from short barrels. I shoot my 44 mag, Super Blackhawk, all the time and like it. The new model Glock's cannot be "limp wristed". If the brass hits you in the head, enough Said. My favorite is a Glock 21. Try one, you'll like it. JMHO BhkMan


----------

